# Multiline Table



## leni (13. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine JTable mit einem DefaultTableModel und zwei Spalten. Ich möchte jedoch, wenn der String mit dem eine Zelle in der JTable gefüllt wird zu lang ist, dass in der Zelle automatisch ein Zeilenumbruch stattfindet und der Rest des Strings in die nächste Zeile in der Zelle geschrieben wird.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man dies am einfachsten realisieren kann?

mfg leni


----------



## Beni (13. Feb 2006)

Ein eigener TableCellRenderer musst du da schreiben (und die Höhe reguliert sich leider nicht automatisch).

Guck mal hier.


----------



## leni (13. Feb 2006)

hmm...habe das jetzt ausprobiert, aber hier müsste ich ja vorher angeben, wie hoch die Zelle werden soll und das weiß ich ja leider nicht, das kommt auf dern User an, wielang dann der String ist, der in der Zelle steht...

Gibts da noch eine ander Möglichkeit?


----------



## André Uhres (14. Feb 2006)

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?forumID=57&threadID=621144&start=2
EDIT: diese Lösung ist vielleicht noch besser:
http://www.javaspecialists.co.za/archive/newsletter.do?issue=106&locale=en_US


----------

